# tubes lenght



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

hi folks

for bands there are a calculator (joerg sprave's one)

but how it is with tubes?

how long must they be?


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I do not use tubes much but I think they generaly have 1:5 ratio (active length to the total length when elongated), just like theraband, but I am sure somebody will give you a better answer.

As far as Joerg's calculator is concerned, I myself found it overestimated, in the sens that it gives way bigger band/strength measurements than is actualy needed - my opinion..

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

jazz said:


> I do not use tubes much but I think they generaly have 1:5 ratio (active length to the total length when elongated), just like theraband, but I am sure somebody will give you a better answer.
> 
> As far as Joerg's calculator is concerned, I myself found it overestimated, in the sens that it gives way bigger band/strength measurements than is actualy needed - my opinion..
> 
> ...


its unreliable as the companies that make exercise bands, such as theraband, always have different batches. its meant to be more of a guide/suggestive chart now.

i always start at a cut of 7 1/2" (before tying) and go from there .


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I read on this forum or another that if you divide your draw length by 4,5 or 6 for flatbands that it will give you what you need. 4= speed, 5=(I can't remember) and 6= greater band life. I have been using 4 for my tube sets and it seems to be on the money..


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

I like the soft 2040 and 1842. It's super stretchy. 30" draw, and I cut the 2040 at 25", 1842 at 28.5". Cut in half, loop and tie. That's working them really hard. 2040's break mid length when I cut them any shorter. Shooting lead.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

weeks ago i buy this on ebay http://www.ebay.it/itm/271651832863?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&var=570485354860&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

are this good for training?

i'm not a sniper and never will be

i shhot only for fun or better say...i try to shhot


----------

